# java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError



## ervo (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich brauche Hilfe bei fogendem Fehler: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/configuration/ConfigurationException

Meine Anwendung soll unter JBoss 4.0.3SP1 laufen. Dabei taucht o.g. Fehler auf. Ich würde vermuten, dass mit der Zusammenstellung was nicht stimmt.

Ich habe eine ear-Datei, die ein war und ein jar mit EJBs enthält. Der Fehler taucht in den EJBs auf. Dort habe ich die Bibliothek, mit der auch kompiliert wird, in WEB-INF/lib untergebracht. So funktioniert es auch mit allen anderen Bibliotheken, die ich mitgebe.

Jeder Hinweis ist willkommen.

Grüsse Eric


----------



## Gumble (12. Mai 2006)

klassiker

vorgehensweise 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...onfigurationException&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
oder
http://www.jarhoo.com/jarhoo/FindJa...ion/ConfigurationException&criteria=qualified
(braucht anmeldung)

man kanns aber schon aus dem namespace schliessen (-> apache)
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/index.html
hier wirste fuendig

EDIT:
vergiss jarhoo, die wollen mittlerweile kohle, buuh.


----------



## ervo (14. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube das ist ein Missverständlis, es geht nicht darum, dass ich eine die Exception bekomme, sondern das die Laufzeitumgebung die Klassendefinition nicht findet, die definitiv als jar beiliegt.


----------



## ervo (15. Mai 2006)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Das Problem trat auf weil eine Klassendefinition, von der die ConfigurationsException abhängt nicht mitgeliefert wurde. Also die Lib commons-colletions fehlte.

Grüsse


----------

